# Art Deco Sodas WANTED



## new2bottles (Oct 25, 2020)

Have a nice collection already, but maybe you’ve got something special.  Pictures to help.  Thanks.


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 25, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Have a nice collection already, but maybe you’ve got something special.


I will look through my stash.  I'm sure I've got something.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 26, 2020)

Mostly NJ and NY stuff. Love the art deco collection. Nice pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 26, 2020)

Impressive!........


----------



## Thetf2jack (Oct 26, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Have a nice collection already, but maybe you’ve got something special.  Pictures to help.  Thanks.


Do any of those bottles have a bell on the bottom?


----------



## Skadman4 (Oct 26, 2020)

All I have are from the Birmingham area and Alabama in general. The Two ACL are from South Carolina and Kentucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 26, 2020)

One I don't see in your very impressive collection.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 27, 2020)

Very nice collection, especially like the Native American pictured ones.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mjbottle (Oct 27, 2020)

Amazing collection! Congrats.


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 27, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> One I don't see in your very impressive collection..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 27, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> All I have are from the Birmingham area and Alabama in general. The Two ACL are from South Carolina and Kentucky
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to photograph them and post.  Unfortunately, nothing I need.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 27, 2020)

No problem. Just a chance to talk to someone else who appreciates cool bottles. If you come across any more cool additions to your collection make sure to post! 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 28, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> No problem. Just a chance to talk to someone else who appreciates cool bottles. If you come across any more cool additions to your collection make sure to post!
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Put a price on your Wolverine bottle, please!


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 28, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> No problem. Just a chance to talk to someone else who appreciates cool bottles. If you come across any more cool additions to your collection make sure to post!
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


Are you an Art Deco soda collector?  I also have a smaller collection of ACLs.


----------



## mayor (Oct 28, 2020)

Scadman4, I like the Chero bottle.  How much for that one?  Where's it from?


----------



## mayor (Oct 28, 2020)

Those are some good looking bottles.  I have a Big Chief that's different from yours.


----------



## mayor (Oct 28, 2020)

How did you get those bottles so clean?  Most look like they never been out the hermitically sealed storage container.


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 28, 2020)

mayor said:


> How did you get those bottles so clean?  Most look like they never been out the hermitically sealed storage container.


I’ve just had the good fortune to find a lot of bottles in like new condition, that’s my secret.


----------



## Palani (Oct 28, 2020)

Very nice collection thanks for sharing.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 30, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Put a price on your Wolverine bottle, please!


Make me an offer or I can throw it up on eBay and send you a link? (I love to sell my treasures so that I can buy more.) Whatever you think it's worth, I won't be offended. BTW, that is a 1pt, 8oz Detroit Michigan bottle. WB initials embossed on bottom. Pat date is 1924.

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 30, 2020)

A few more of my recent acquisitions..Coke, blob top is a repo. These are mostly what I have on display around office while I am working from home, but I have a lot more that I picked up over summer. I will post pics of some of the cool ones later.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 30, 2020)

A couple more photos of the Wolverine Bottling Works..like most of the pictures bottles I haven't had a chance to clean it up since I picked it up.

















Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Oct 30, 2020)

Found the box..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Oct 30, 2020)

mayor said:


> Scadman4, I like the Chero bottle. How much for that one? Where's it from?


Hi, thank you..
I'll go to my building in a little bit and get you the base and other info. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skadman4 (Oct 30, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Thank you for taking the time to photograph them and post. Unfortunately, nothing I need.


No problem can't hurt to post, never know may see something you didn't know you wanted lol

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Oct 30, 2020)

I have a one of a kind ,only known example from Reading,PA...Probably out of your price range though.


----------



## Chris schaub (Nov 1, 2020)

Heres a few


----------



## Chris schaub (Nov 1, 2020)

I got single pics too


----------



## Chris schaub (Nov 2, 2020)

Anyone intrested in 32 oz vernors


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 2, 2020)

Chris schaub said:


> I got single pics too


Thanks, but don’t need any of those.


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 2, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> A couple more photos of the Wolverine Bottling Works..like most of the pictures bottles I haven't had a chance to clean it up since I picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This turns out to be just like my bottle, case wear in the same place.  So I don’t need it.  Thanks though.


----------



## mbsbox (Nov 2, 2020)

Beautiful collection! So many unique ones too.


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 17, 2020)

mbsbox said:


> Beautiful collection! So many unique ones too.


Thank you for taking the time to acknowledge the effort I’ve put into my collection.  These are quite new to it, the brown one arriving just yesterday! As you can see, l love both decos and ACLs (especially if the glass has some character).  I took this photo just for you!  Thanks again.


----------



## mbsbox (Nov 17, 2020)

Most times I feel like I was born 50 years too early. Seeing things like these, makes me believe I was born 50 years too late. Absolutely gorgeous! And thank you.


----------



## Venor_Thesaurus (Dec 2, 2020)

Just picked this one up today..thought of you guys when I did. It is a Nu Icy from 1931, Detroit MI. Stamped Mavis Nu Icy Co and has Douglas mark on bottom.








Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbsbox (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah, these odd shapes just make me chuckle. Another great example of how everything just seems classier in glass.  Makes you sentimental for that unknown world from the time before you were born. Today they would put it in cheapo plastic with some kooky color scheme. Ho hum.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 3, 2020)

Venor_Thesaurus said:


> Just picked this one up today..thought of you guys when I did. It is a Nu Icy from 1931, Detroit MI. Stamped Mavis Nu Icy Co and has Douglas mark on bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice.  I’m from Michigan so I would buy if you will sell.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 5, 2020)

My big ones.  A lot of people don’t collect them because they take up too much space.  I understand that.  On the other hand, their size makes them easier to see.  Two rows of Art Decos, but the ACLs all have the clever, decorative glass that features in the others.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 18, 2020)

Got some more together for group pics.  None are rare, but definitely uncommon



 in NM condition.


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m trying to get more (eventually all) of my bottles photographed.  It’s actually pretty ironic that photographing them ends up being the way I look at them, just like I could be

 the pictures from eBay!  No reason to buy the bottle really!

In fact, I like posing them together, in any combination I like.  Plus I take pretty nice photos.  It’s all good!


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 20, 2021)

UPDATE:  Nice, rare bottles getting so hard to find, but dedicated searching still  yields them.  These are Canadian.  I knew about the green one for a long time before one came along just the other day.  Bucket list bottle, never thought I’d get it.  Same goes for the others really.  Super rare in mint condition like these.  Go ahead, zoom in.  Zero case wear.  Obviously, I’m still pretty excited.


----------



## Mjbottle (Aug 20, 2021)

Those are awsome...what province are they from?


----------



## new2bottles (Aug 20, 2021)

Mjbottle said:


> Those are awsome...what province are they from?


Ontario.


----------



## yacorie (Aug 27, 2021)

Do you collect store display bottles too?  I have a large smile store display bottle


----------



## new2bottles (Sep 6, 2021)

yacorie said:


> Do you collect store display bottles too?  I have a large smile store display bottle


I have one already.  Anything else?  These purchased recently, plus a shot of some of my favs.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Nov 5, 2021)

those are amazing. No-all mine are either older or more of this planet. Thank you for showing us, cuz I’ve never seen bottles like the ones I see here. East coast? I will be purposely looking for them at the bottle show in gold/Bodie/San Francisco area, the weekend of the 13th- but I’ve been to a couple of bottle shows-Calie doesn’t have bottles like those. Those are really cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjbottle (Nov 7, 2021)

Awsome bottles! I love me some art deco!


----------



## new2bottles (Dec 11, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> those are amazing. No-all mine are either older or more of this planet. Thank you for showing us, cuz I’ve never seen bottles like the ones I see here. East coast? I will be purposely looking for them at the bottle show in gold/Bodie/San Francisco area, the weekend of the 13th- but I’ve been to a couple of bottle shows-Calie doesn’t have bottles like those. Those are really cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All from the west, mostly California.


----------

